# Linux executable



## Steven Schoch (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a web hosting account (no root access) on a FreeBSD 7.3 system. I don't have the ability to compile this software on the FreeBSD system, so I am attempting to build it on my own Linux system and run it on the FreeBSD system in a Linux compatibility mode.

I did this before, and it works fine, but I'm trying it again after an update, and it fails with a signal 8 (Floating exception).

One difference between the working and non-working versions is the executable version. The working one is:

ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped

while the non-working one is:

ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped

Is that the problem? Or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2016)

FreeBSD 7.3 has been End-of-Life since March 2012 and is not supported any more. Get the hosting provider to do some work and update those systems.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

The issue with the Linux executable is probably not related to the kernel version but the version of GLIBC. The FreeBSD emulator uses a rather old version (it's based on RedHat/CentOS 6).


----------



## marino (Oct 7, 2016)

i didn't understand why Steven didn't compile his program locally and upload it.  He could even get a copy of FreeBSD 7.3, install it on virtual box, compile it there and transfer it to the account.
I didn't understand the whole linux solution in the first place.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 7, 2016)

What is the program?


----------



## Snurg (Oct 8, 2016)

User with 1 post, using FreeBSD 7, having difficulties to get a particular unnamed software work, asking for support.
smells like the metin pattern...


----------



## abishai (Oct 8, 2016)

Nope, this not looks like metin pattern, it compiles and runs under FreeBSD without any Linux.


----------

